# Christmas Surf Fishing - prospects?



## CBus OH (Oct 26, 2011)

Visiting my bro-in-law over X-mas in Destin, would like to do some surf fishing. Any places where surf fishing is off limits or any recommended areas to throw a line in the water? Will be near the Navarre pier. What kinds of fish are around in December? Best baits? I've got several different rod/reel combos (10lb 6ft, 17lb 11ft, 15lb 7ft), any advice on what would be appropriate? Cast nets good in Dec for mullet? Or don't bother brining? Thanks in advance, appreciate any advice.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey CB- My group normally shark fishes in the spring/summer/fall but I know there are flounder/bonita/redfish all over the surf. I am in Pensacola but will travel to fish!

Send me a PM when you guys get close and lets plan a fishing trip!


----------

